# People of Wal-Mart...



## Blake Bowden (Feb 1, 2012)

People of Wal-Mart! Raunchy? Heck yeah! Offensive? Probably....

[video=youtube;eRw6f6HK9L0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eRw6f6HK9L0[/video]


----------



## Brent Heilman (Feb 1, 2012)

That is a hilarious website. It really makes one wonder about the shape of humankind looking at some of the people.


----------



## JJones (Feb 1, 2012)

If I'm ever feeling down and need to feel better about myself, I go to peopleofwalmart.com


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hahhaha "Flesh colored fanny pack"...


----------

